# That's my Woolies



## Smithers (Jul 14, 2011)

Found this Sweet potato at the local Fresh food people...lolView attachment 209282


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! What can I say? Interesting find. LoL.


----------



## MathewB (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks real fresh hehe......I also hate that ad


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm crying. Hilarious.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 14, 2011)

It would be better if it wasn't so small... :lol:


----------



## Erebos (Jul 14, 2011)

That looks like a.......


----------



## kupper (Jul 14, 2011)

the question is what have you done with said sweet potato ? :lol:


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Jul 14, 2011)

bahahaha! i would have bought it too!


----------



## Wally (Jul 14, 2011)

I see even the sweet potato has aligned itself with a particular religious custom.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 14, 2011)

kupper said:


> the question is what have you done with said sweet potato ? :lol:



It's in a glass frame with "Break Glass in case of Emergency"


----------



## kupper (Jul 14, 2011)

Smithers said:


> It's in a glass frame with "Break Glass in case of Emergency"



I honestly just wet myself a little :lol:


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 14, 2011)

So your going to... eat it...?!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh god.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Jul 14, 2011)

Peeling the potato.. OK Im leaving this thread now before I get in trouble..


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 14, 2011)

Cut the top off of it, it's uncleanly to leave it there.


----------



## RickLeekong (Jul 14, 2011)

LoVe It


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 14, 2011)

There are 12 and 13yo's looking


----------



## killimike (Jul 14, 2011)

There were probably 12 and 13 year olds in woolies too...


----------



## LizardLady (Jul 14, 2011)

Smithers said:


> It's in a glass frame with "Break Glass in case of Emergency"



Oh jeez, I just spilt coffee all over the place! :lol: SERIOUSLY love that Smithers! :lol:


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 14, 2011)

Bahahahahaaa! GOLD!!


----------



## smigga (Jul 14, 2011)

I saw that picture and immediately thought, what has he been doing!!!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 14, 2011)

that aint looking like no 'sweet' potato ... or fresh :shock:


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 14, 2011)

As long as there is no magic trick to make it disappear then it's all good.


----------



## holdenman_89 (Jul 14, 2011)

hahaha, my missus was like "BABE what the hell is tha....ohhh i thought is was...." funny


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 14, 2011)

WELL ............... that's what I call FRESH!!!!! pmsl!


----------



## thals (Jul 14, 2011)

Woolies sellin woodies 

Ok there's my bit for the thread :lol:


----------



## K3nny (Jul 15, 2011)

for a second thought it was a vens bite site


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 15, 2011)

Just what kind of late night shopping were you doing exactly, Brett?


----------



## mattyg (Jul 15, 2011)

if thats not a sweet potato, see a doctor...
never thought i would say that.


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone a Blackadder fan?

I've heard of a Turnip shaped like a thingy, but this is ridiculous!!!


----------



## MathewB (Jul 15, 2011)

Suenstu said:


> Anyone a Blackadder fan?I've heard of a Turnip shaped like a thingy, but this is ridiculous!!!


Did you set it raw Smithers?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Did you set it raw Smithers?


 ?? Sorry don't follow


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 15, 2011)

br3nton said:


> That looks like a.......


Allow me to finish that sentence for you, if I may?


“ … a *root* vegetable!”

Blue


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 15, 2011)

Smithers, I think MathewB may have meant "eat" rather than "set"? (Sorry it I got it wrong MathewB...)


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 15, 2011)

bahahahaha cook 2 of them and u have a spit roast


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 15, 2011)

thals said:


> Woolies sellin woodies
> 
> Ok there's my bit for the thread :lol:


Love how it links woodies lol


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 15, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> bahahahaha cook 2 of them and u have a spit roast



:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

Suenstu said:


> :shock::shock::shock:


 hahahaha noice one Byronmoses


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 15, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> bahahahaha cook 2 of them and u have a spit roast



hahahaha


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you complained to Woolies yet that some of their vegetables have been looking a little dicky lately?


Adds a whole new dimension to shopping for meat and veg…


…. and to think, all you asked for was 250 grams of peanuts.


Does this mean Woollies have swapped from being the “Fresh Food People” to the “Fresh People Food”?


Absolute bloody classic!

Blue


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Have you complained to Woolies yet that some of their vegetables have been looking a little dicky lately? Adds a whole new dimension to shopping for meat and veg… and to think, all you asked for was 250 grams of peanuts.
> Does this mean Woollies have swapped from being the “Fresh Food People” to the “Fresh People Food”?
> 
> 
> ...



Have to agree Blue it made me chuckle so I thought other *wood* too.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Smithers, do you reckon they could make use of that on the “Two Fruit and Five Veg” ads on the TV?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Hey Smithers, do you reckon they could make use of that on the “Three Fruit and Two Veg” ads on the TV?



Now there's a suggestion worthy of actually sending the pic off to them. lol See what I get back in reply.


----------



## Dan40D (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL, great thread.

I looked at the small pic before reading, had me going there for a minute.


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 15, 2011)

:lol:Best thread ever!!!!


----------



## Smithers (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks fella's not bad for a chit chat thread hey...lol. it's the small things in life at times,....Hmm well not to small I hope.


----------



## Tildy (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmmm, I wish my woolies was as funny as your woolies. Shopping would be alot more entertaining.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 15, 2011)

all i can say is......dont waste it lol


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Smitthers, I obviously don’t watch enough TV – I got the name of the promotion wrong, but have since corrected it. 


Tell me… is that the advert with the promotional pitch… “Are you getting enough?”

Blue


----------



## sammy09 (Jul 15, 2011)

what isle were you looking in


----------



## MathewB (Jul 15, 2011)

Suenstu said:


> Smithers, I think MathewB may have meant "eat" rather than "set"? (Sorry it I got it wrong MathewB...)


That's auto correct for you, I was referring to said Blackadder episode where the nun (?) eats the thingy raw because 'that's how god made it'


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 15, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> what isle were you looking in


I reckon it might have been the "Adults Only Fruit and Veg".

Blue


----------



## Jen (Jul 16, 2011)

So does this mean that we now have to 18 or over to buy fruit and veg?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 16, 2011)

Jen said:


> So does this mean that we now have to 18 or over to buy fruit and veg?



Yes Jen you have to produce ID as they are kept in the sealed section


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Jen said:


> So does this mean that we now have to 18 or over to buy fruit and veg?


Damn! There’s always a logical thinker lurking in the second row somewhere.

In deference to the intractable difficulties emanating from the previously suggested isle nomenclature, adroitly called to my attention by the sagacious Jen, the isle shall have to remain that which it was originally named… 

*ROOT VEGETABLES*

Blue

PS. Jen, I must confess that the initial response to your question that leapt to my mind was…

“I guess that depends on whether you intend to eat them or not.”


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 16, 2011)

Jen said:


> So does this mean that we now have to 18 or over to buy fruit and veg?



Nah, I think you just have to have two consenting consumers..


And Smithers, Did you have to duck into a small building off the street and walk up a flight of stairs to get into your Woolies by any chance?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 16, 2011)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Nah, I think you just have to have two consenting consumers..
> 
> 
> And Smithers, Did you have to duck into a small building off the street and walk up a flight of stairs to get into your Woolies by any chance?



Plus a secret knock on the door followed by a code word to get the under the counter good stuff


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey Smithers,

I reckon you should get it propagated using tissue culture and you could start up a small business on the side - “Novelty Vegies”. A bit like those novelty cakes you can buy. And they’d leave cucumbers for dead.

Blue


----------



## Smithers (Jul 16, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Hey Smithers,
> 
> I reckon you should get it propagated using tissue culture and you could start up a small business on the side - “Novelty Vegies”. A bit like those novelty cakes you can buy. And they’d leave cucumbers for dead.
> 
> Blue



I have taken a slither and have put it in Clonex ahead of you Blue  

Maybe a split business 9-5 fruit shop after 5pm the red light goes on


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 18, 2011)

I must admit I can’t help myself with this one. The imagination just runs riot with things I find that funny. Problem is that half of what has come to mind I have not mentioned as it would never get past the moderators. Besides which, one does have to bear in mind our younger and more impressionable clientele of the forum. Bearing that in mind, there are a few thoughts that come to mind…

Turning off the electrical supply to the “f” in the sign after 5 pm.

Advertising slogan: If you think mushrooms are meat for vegetarians then you haven’t tried our vegies! 
OR We guarantee that our vegies are more than just a little a head compared to the rest and will definitely satisfy your needs! 
OR perhaps just simply…Vegies to meet/meat your needs!

Blue


----------



## Wookie (Jul 18, 2011)

Hahahahahaha wow. I opened this thread and had to double take! I see things like that in my medical textbook  hahaha


----------



## Smithers (Jul 18, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Hahahahahaha wow. I opened this thread and had to double take! I see things like that in my medical textbook  hahaha



That's interesting Wookie, What other fruit or vege have you come across in your mims?


----------



## Jen (Jul 18, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Damn! There’s always a logical thinker lurking in the second row somewhere.
> 
> In deference to the intractable difficulties emanating from the previously suggested isle nomenclature, adroitly called to my attention by the sagacious Jen, the isle shall have to remain that which it was originally named…
> 
> ...



Aren't we all supposed to eat 2 fruit and 5 vegetables daily? (said with a wide eyed innocent expression) Oh, and really sorry to nit pick, but it's 'aisle'.


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 19, 2011)

oh you gotta eBay that bad boy!! Someone would surely pay a small fortune for it :lol:


----------



## K3nny (Jul 19, 2011)

Wookie said:


> Hahahahahaha wow. I opened this thread and had to double take! I see things like that in my medical textbook  hahaha



suuureeee, "medical textbook" 

and is that a root vegetable in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## jedi_339 (Jul 19, 2011)

Did you just buy that single sweet potato?

did you get funny looks when you flopped it out of your basket onto the counter?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jen said:


> Aren't we all supposed to eat 2 fruit and 5 vegetables daily? (said with a wide eyed innocent expression) Oh, and really sorry to nit pick, but it's 'aisle'.


 Not nit picking (a delightfully descriptive phrase when you think about it). I appreciate the correction, allowing me to sea my mistake. And there I was patting myself on the back for getting rid of the red line under ile! Damn it!

Unfortunately my proofing skills are inversely proportional to my state of mirth (or perhaps that should be “my state of composure”). 

Not so wide eyed and not so innocently, I must say that I can only see half the population being encouraged to meet their daily quota. 

Blue


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 19, 2011)

God I love this thread. Some of the replies are just as funny as the original pic.



Bluetongue1 said:


> Not nit picking (a delightfully descriptive phrase when you think about it). I appreciate the correction, allowing me to *sea* my mistake. And there I was patting myself on the back for getting rid of the red line under ile! Damn it!
> 
> Blue



Sorry Blue, but 'see' not sea?
You know I think you are fantastic and your vocab is just as good so therefore I can 'pick' on you


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 19, 2011)

TaraLeigh,

Sea was a deliberate reference to “isle” being my mistake.
Thankyou so much for the sentiments – most unexpected but mutual.

Blue


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 19, 2011)

W4NTED said:


> oh you gotta eBay that bad boy!! Someone would surely pay a small fortune for it :lol:


Say it looks like jesus :lol:


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 19, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Your vocab is just as good so therefore I can 'pick' on you


Sorry, I all but forgot to mention this. I am not at all averse to being ‘picked’ on and even less so by someone who’s husbandry I really respect. Besides which, it’ll help to keep me on my toes – watching my p’s and q’s (as the old saying goes).

Cheers,
Blue


----------



## D3pro (Jul 19, 2011)

Put it in your pants next time you go out....


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 19, 2011)

W4NTED said:


> oh you gotta eBay that bad boy!! Someone would surely pay a small fortune for it :lol:



I'm sure more people would find uses for that compared to a chip shaped like Jesus!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh bless my cotton socks.... B, this hath render'd me speechless :shock: 
I really thought I mayhap rocketed onto a naughty site(not that I would know
where I would perchance find one ) what a special find..... :lol:
C x


----------



## Smithers (Jul 19, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> Oh bless my cotton socks.... B, this hath render'd me speechless :shock:
> I really thought I mayhap rocketed onto a naughty site(not that I would know
> where I would perchance find one ) what a special find..... :lol:
> C x



Glad you liked as all the others it was a spesh find and I thought of all you guys straight away (in a good way) to show it off, I thought maybe a few would find it funny bit the responses have been as Taraleigh stated just as if not funnier. Maybe I'll give it it's own Facebook account


----------



## Tildy (Jul 19, 2011)

I love that we are the first people you want to show your special pictures too. I didnt know you thought of us that way. It's just the sort of thing guys enjoy showing off.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Jul 20, 2011)

Tildy said:


> I love that we are the first people you want to show your special pictures too. I didnt know you thought of us that way. It's just the sort of thing guys enjoy showing off.



Maybe he is hoping for a "You show me yours if I show you mine" Kind of agreement..


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Now that does raise some interesting possibilities for “yours” – most of which are not vegetables. Hhhmmm!


----------



## gold&black... (Jul 20, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> I see even the sweet potato has aligned itself with a particular religious custom.



Hahahaha the first thought that crossed my mind....


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 20, 2011)

You no doubt know about the Lebanese cucumber. 
Well now you have seen the Israeli sweet potato.

Blue


----------



## Smithers (Jul 20, 2011)

Mighty_Moose said:


> Maybe he is hoping for a "You show me yours if I show you mine" Kind of agreement..



Nice suggestion, I'll run with that


----------



## SYNeR (Jul 20, 2011)

I opened this thread at work, and when I saw the image I quickly scrolled thinking I had stumbled on something NSFW.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jul 20, 2011)

i don,t understand any of these jokes, sd HARD as I try


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 20, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> i don,t understand any of these jokes, sd HARD as I try


How old are you? I'm 12 and I get them.

Or were you making a joke by saying HARD?


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 20, 2011)

^ thinhk 'HARD' might have something to do with the picture


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 20, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> ^ thinhk 'HARD' might have something to do with the picture


lol either that or sesa-sayin really doesnt get it.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 21, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> i don,t understand any of these jokes, sd HARD as I try


----------



## veenarm (Jul 21, 2011)

Smithers is just bored as its freezing here in Canberra, I'm watching my snakes do the nasty instead and well reading 6 pages of this post! roflmao @ this photo 

Most of the jokes here however are only rated M15+ no AO stuff posted yet 

I liked the show me yours show you mine, but this time the eating factor comes with consequences


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 21, 2011)

I really hope colin and fay see the funny side of this thread...


----------



## Erebos (Jul 21, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I really hope colin and fay see the funny side of this thread...


 
I'm sure they would have seen it by now.


----------



## veenarm (Jul 21, 2011)

The thread safe patrol police?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 21, 2011)

Im surprised and glad it has not gone down the path of getting closed, Cheers all 

I have just made a sandwich and found an anomaly I'll post another weirdo food item from my fresh but strange Woolies. 


View attachment 210361
View attachment 210362
View attachment 210360


What the ..


----------



## Suenstu (Jul 21, 2011)

Smithers, have you seriously considered Coles? Or perhaps I could introduce you to Aldi? Some freaky **** going on at your Woollies!!!


----------



## Erebos (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha I had a dirty little chuckle. That's gold.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 21, 2011)

I do shop at Aldi's also but I'm seriously starting to think the same as your last comment Suenstu.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 22, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Haha I had a dirty little chuckle. That's gold.


Had Smithers consumed the item in question, no doubt he would have had a dirty little chuckle (or two) as well!

Blue

PS Bizarre.


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 22, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Put it in your pants next time you go out....



I think he'd have one hell of a time stuffing _that_ into his Aussie Bums!


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jul 22, 2011)

another ALDI TRAGIC here....can,t keep away from thr joint. love it


Suenstu said:


> Smithers, have you seriously considered Coles? Or perhaps I could introduce you to Aldi? Some freaky **** going on at your Woollies!!!


----------



## Andrais (Jul 23, 2011)

that looks like my friends.... ooh wait its too big.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 24, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I have just made a sandwich and found an anomaly I'll post another weirdo food item from my fresh but strange Woolies.
> 
> 
> View attachment 210361
> ...



This reminds me of something that happened to my Auntie many years ago. She made herself a sandwich and to her horror discovered that there was a dead mouse in the bread that had been neatly sliced up within the loaf. She vowed never to eat Sunny Crust bread again. She ate home brand bread after that... which is made by Sunny Crust. Everyone decided not to tell her that :lol:


----------



## Smithers (Jul 25, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> This reminds me of something that happened to my Auntie many years ago. She made herself a sandwich and to her horror discovered that there was a dead mouse in the bread that had been neatly sliced up within the loaf. She vowed never to eat Sunny Crust bread again. She ate home brand bread after that... which is made by Sunny Crust. Everyone decided not to tell her that :lol:



Urrgh!! I just had a lil vommie,...gross as. lol



Bluetongue1 said:


> Had Smithers consumed the item in question, no doubt he would have had a dirty little chuckle (or two) as well!
> 
> Blue
> 
> PS Bizarre.




I don't know about chuckle more a yelp like when you tread on a small dog. That thing was like tar and had sharp edges.

Ebay Baby?


----------



## patrick_vieira4 (Jul 25, 2011)

Have been sitting on this beauty of a pic for some time, waiting for the appropriate moment to unleash it. This is an eggplant the mrs & I found at Woolies once (scouts honour I've done no photoshopping/editing whatsoever):


----------



## Erebos (Jul 25, 2011)

patrick_vieira4 said:


> Have been sitting on this beauty of a pic for some time, waiting for the appropriate moment to unleash it. This is an eggplant the mrs & I found at Woolies once (scouts honour I've done no photoshopping/editing whatsoever):


 
I have one of them.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 25, 2011)

br3nton said:


> I have one of them.


 I'll be round shortly..lmao just kidding.

Hello!! We have a Winner!!!! Pat that's Gold & rather impressive dude. I'll refrain from further comment, call it self preservation.


----------



## Wally (Jul 25, 2011)

Once you've had............

Or so they say.


----------



## najanaja (Jul 25, 2011)

byron_moses said:


> bahahahaha cook 2 of them and u have a spit roast



ive heard of one in the oven,,
but this is to the extreme...


----------



## Ambush (Jul 25, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> It would be better if it wasn't so small... :lol:



I almost fell off my chair laughing..lol


----------



## nagini-baby (Jul 25, 2011)

ever brought a bag of stock carrots? we used to get 20kg of em from the markets for the ponies.. there was something sus at the farm hey. alot of them looked like your potato..


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 25, 2011)

br3nton said:


> I have one of them.



May I enquire as to which *one*?


----------



## Megzz (Jul 26, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> ever brought a bag of stock carrots? we used to get 20kg of em from the markets for the ponies.. there was something sus at the farm hey. alot of them looked like your potato..


Not 20kg but we always got 5kg bags with dodgy looking carrots... My ginger cat always humped the bag too.


----------



## xJACKx (Jul 26, 2011)

is it circumsised.... i mean pealed?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 26, 2011)

Its been 2 weeks have you, like, eaten that thing yet Smithers?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 27, 2011)

No. He planted it in it in the hope that it will grow bigger.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jul 28, 2011)

that eggplant photo reminds me of a case of elephantitis I saw on the internet some time ago *shudders*

mostly the same colour too.............


----------



## MrHappy (Jul 29, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Its been 2 weeks have you, like, eaten that thing yet Smithers?



If he doesn't eat it soon it'll go floppy.
I wonder if you cooked it with viagra, would you be able to feed more people.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 30, 2011)

It looks like it has Syphilis... maybe the fellow veggies at woolies aren't so fresh after all....


----------

